# Afrikaans: gesels



## Setwale_Charm

What does it mean? It must be a verb as far as I can see.
 What is the Dutch translation for it?


----------



## lotjed_13

in what context?
is it when somebody is tortured?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Well, no. It must have something to do with chatting, talking, communication...


----------



## Abu Bishr

Yes, it means "talking" or "chatting", e.g. Hy gesels baie (He chats or talks alot). Another word like "gesels" is "praat".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Baie dankie, Abu Bishr.
 Is chatting considered a torture in Nederland nowadays?


----------



## User1001

That verb was in the very first phrase I learned in Afrikaans - Ek gesels 'n bietje Afrikaans. It simply means "to speak" or "to talk."


----------



## Kirpan

"Gesels" is a very common word. In Dutch and nodoubt also in Afrikaans there is another word, not often used "gesel" (verb) = torture, whip.
Also "geseling" the act of whipping. (pronounced: gésel)


----------

